# Post-mount dimensions....



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi, im looking for the post mount standard dimensions, for discbrakes... front and rear axle... Anyone has them?


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

coghi said:


> Hi, im looking for the post mount standard dimensions, for discbrakes... front and rear axle... Anyone has them?


I believe that the front and rear should be the same standard dimensions relative to the axle, as they are meant to work without brake adapters. I have a drawing for the front. If interested, send an email to:
[email protected], and I'll send you the file.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here you go...*

Shimano Framebuilder Info - Pvdwiki


----------

